# "The First Heretic", a missing primarch, and a call for HH geek research.



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

**SPOILERS**

Maybe someone noticed this, maybe not. But I read the part in heretic where Argel Tal saw the drop pods coming down for the traitor Primarchs... anyone else bother to count how many pods he saw drop - not 9, but 10. 

Ok so why 10? well it is either one of the missing primarchs or perhaps one of the loyalist primarchs who isn't as loyal as he may seem. Either way, 4 of the pods that drop you can link directly to a traitor primarch.

1. Lorgar - it says straight out which exert is lorgar's
2. Alpharius - he landed on a ship and had a twin
3. Mortarion - the world was diseased
4. Kurze - the world that was landed on went into great detail how dark it was.


If we link the other 5 known traitor primarchs to their drops we are left with the type of planet the missing primarch came from. I will read it over again and go back and look at the lore of the other 5 to see if we can narrow down the planet to primarch passage, but if anyone else wants to check it out - by all means do so!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the one with the snow/ice stuff was probably Leman Russ


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It went in Legion order- the first pod was Lion El'Jonson's.

Despite the Chaos Gods plans for him he stayed staunchly loyal, unlike the other 9 (obviously).

So sayeth ADB the author.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Just to needlessly pad after the info has been given (sorry, Baron!)...
A while ago I was discussing this with a friend who works in my local GW. He wasn't convinced about who was who, but I had read shortly before about the scenes following Legion order. So, I grabbed a copy of C:SM and we read through that part of the book, with the little kicker being, yep, it's all the traitors plus the Lion. Fun, fun, fun!
I was glad to have found this out because, honestly, as much as I liked that bit of the book I had lost track of who was where!

GFP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye definetly the Lion, and again like ADB said, it showed that the gods wanted to corrupt the Lion, but failed. Go Jonson!


----------

